# Hallo, auf mich habt ihr bestimmt (nicht) gewartet ...



## giwiba (10 Juli 2009)

... aber dennoch sage ich jetzt mal "Hallo, hier bin ich .." an alle lol6

Bin ja jetzt schon ein paar Tage dabei und habe mich auch schon ein wenig am Bordleben beteiligt und muss sagen ... "Mir gefällt es hier!!!" :thumbup:

.. und ich werde hier auf jedem Fall noch ne Weile bleiben 

Auf ein gutes zusammen leben!!!!

.. es grüßt *giwiba *


----------



## Katzun (10 Juli 2009)

endlich geht es berg auf, giwiba ist mit am board. wie konnten wir nur die letzten jahre ohne dich bestehen

ich heiße dich herzlich willkommen und wünsche dir viel spaß bei uns.

schön das du auch aktiv bist!

lg,
katzun


----------



## maierchen (10 Juli 2009)

jo dann mal weiterhin viel spass:d


----------



## General (10 Juli 2009)

giwiba und bin weiter auf deine tollen Beiträge gespannt :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2009)

Ich wünsch dir dann auch viel Spass und ein reges Boardleben :damnpc:


----------



## NAFFTIE (10 Juli 2009)

Willkommen auf dem cb :d viel spass hier und schön das du da bist :d


----------



## astrosfan (11 Juli 2009)

giwiba. 
Schön dass es Dir hier gefällt. Weiterhin viel Spaß hier an Board und möge die Macht mit Dir sein


----------



## Claudia (11 Juli 2009)

Hallo giwiba. Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier am Board.


----------

